

Show HN: My 7 month startup, Launchtagg, makes commerce simple and social  - ttrain
https://launchtagg.com

======
ttrain
I've always found it difficult to sell online. Setting up a website, finding a
payment processor, implementing a good shopping cart, and then actually
getting traffic is always a headache. Especially, if it's your first time.

I know a lot of people have this same problem so I built Launchtagg. It
simplifies the whole process, so you can quickly sell your ebooks, videos,
training courses, and anything else digital. It also helps you find people to
sell too.

I had the idea in late january, and it took me 7 months to actually build
because I had 0 programming experience. All I knew was wordpress. So to
overcome this, I buckled down and spent hundreds of hours learning to program,
built a couple simple things as tests, and then spent a thousand more hours
coding Launchtagg from scratch. It was a humbling experience, as I've never
done anything more difficult. But I think the end result turned out very well.

This is a great community, so I'm giving early access to anybody who signs up
from HN. If your interested, you can check the link out here:

Link : <https://launchtagg.com>

What's the biggest problem you guys have when it comes to selling online? And
do you think something like this would be useful?

And Happy Thanksgiving!

